# GIGAWATT... (BE) April '14



## perjury saint (May 27, 2014)

The penultimate site on my last Euro jaunt was this MONSTER... 
Easy in, splendid weather and I had the place to myself for the morning...
Industrial porn of the HIGHEST calibre... BOSTIN!! 



https://flic.kr/p/nL1sTZhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntP3io https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nJg2w3https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntNPmFhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntPoAVhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/




https://flic.kr/p/ntNQq4https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nLg1Myhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nN8Wiphttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntP3NShttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nN5YYFhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntNQmghttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntP4rLhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nJg3GEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nLiwZphttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nLg2aYhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nL8dtUhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntNXUwhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nLixikhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntPpN4 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntPpGThttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/ntPoXMhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Thanks for lookin in ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 27, 2014)

Amazing place.what a size.great pics again.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (May 27, 2014)

top work mate!


----------



## LittleOz (May 27, 2014)

Nice pipes dude. That's a monster. Love the face machine.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 27, 2014)

What a beast, goes on forever! Excellent clarity on those pictures


----------



## Onmyown (May 28, 2014)

Brilliant, great explore


----------



## AgentTintin (May 28, 2014)

Love the pipework


----------



## krela (May 28, 2014)

Damn! Thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (May 28, 2014)

Fantastic, just epic photos!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2014)

Awesome site & cracking images.


----------



## mockingbird (May 28, 2014)

Lovely stuff bud!


----------



## Zedstar (May 28, 2014)

Brillaint, photos and a fantastic place... i wanna go


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 28, 2014)

Amazing pics!
I used to have a phobia of pipes as a kid, that is some scary sh*t!


----------



## oldscrote (May 28, 2014)

Loving this,incredible place beautifully shot,thanks.


----------



## Onmyown (May 28, 2014)

It looks so new in parts, thanks for sharing..


----------



## Old No.13 (May 28, 2014)

Unbelievable set of shots. What a stunning place. Thanx!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 29, 2014)

Best photos I've seen of this place hands down. Top job


----------



## perjury saint (May 30, 2014)

*Thanks everyone!! *


----------

